# 2007 Secret Pipe Santa Wishlists



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Skanky-Ho's!!

This is the place you post your wishlists once you've signed up and your name has been added to the list (that's a link). If you're looking for VaPers, Orientals, discontinued Latakia blends, a specific shaped estate pipe, a pipe stand with a certain number of slots, jars to store your tobacco, pipe cleaning accessories, etc, post it here. If you want something that you don't currently have in your cellar or have tried before, say "I'm looking for a Balkan mixture that i've never tried before." 
Simple.

The reason that SPS is hammering this home is so we can make it easy for each other to find things for the kids, and then making it easier on any Mods so they don't have to hear anyone complain. We should all do the best we can to come through for our brothers in here, and I feel this is a vehicle for that to happen. Let's use it.

Thanks,
Secret Pipe Santa


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

world peace

okay, now that i've been the first to get this out of the way... don't be bashful. if you want to be general about it and say, "a va/per, a burley, a balkan, some bristle cleaners, a pack of bit protectors", then say that.

to quote "jerry maguire": _HELP ME, HELP YOU... HELP ME, HELP YOU!_


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

Okay, here goes:

A pipe themed coffee mug, some of that Dominican Glory (?) stuff, maybe a taste of "your" favorite tabak. And, as DaDa would say, "all I want for Christmas is 2 fat [email protected]#*@ and a cheeseburger!"


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

Hell ... I'll start off.

Those rubber bit protectors would be cool (for some reason, I like 'em)

Any good VA/Per Tins

Any of the PCCA stuff that Bruce has mentioned on here (the VA-blend stuff, mainly)

Any of the following from C&D/Pease: 
GLP Westminster (really wanting this)
GLP Fillmore
GLP Cairo
C&D Star of the East Flake
C&D daVinci
C&D Briar Fox
C&D Old Hollywood
C&D Black Frigate

A cheap, small/medium meer

A corn cob pipe (and a button nose)

Please no aromatics -- I've got plenty. LoL!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

Alright - here goes.

Black/brown leather 4-pipe bag/wallet that will hold some cleaners and tobac (nothing crazy, just the wallet you would want if you didn't have IHT-type money)
Couple of larger Corn Cobs pipes
Gawith, Hoggarth tobaccos, like...Kendal's Dark, Kendal Kentucky, Rum Flake, Best Brown #2, Brown Flake, Scotch Mixture.

thanks Santa:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

Here's my wishlist Santa...

Pipes:
Don't really need anything as far as pipes go, but if a pipe is a must, a cheap Meerschaum since I don't have a Meer yet.

Tobacco:
Va/Per's 
Escudo (My favorite tobacco)

Accessories:
Decent inexpensive pipe lighter
Decent inexpensive pipe stand

Thanks...
Joe


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

Been working on this list for a little while Santa, I'm still really new to pipes, so I'm still trying all sorts of different things out, and finding what I like :tu Here goes nothing:

Ok one thing I really would like for X-mas would be a nice pipe lighter, I like the Zippo's and the Nibo, so either one of those would be an awesome gift.

I'm still trying to figure out what I really like tobacco-wise, so here is a nice hit list of some stuff I wouldn't mind trying:

Samuel Gawith:
Chocolate Flake
Full Virginia Flake
St. James Flake

G.L. Pease:
Haddo's Delight
Cairo
Embarcadero

Cornell & Diehl:
Briar Fox
Autumn Evening

McClelland:
#25 or #27
Grand Orientals
Christmas Cheer (it is that time of year)

Dunhill:
Early Morning Pipe
Nightcap

I realize that's a long list, and I really don't expect to see most of it, but any of the items from it will be greatly appreciated. Pipe cleaners and other essentials are fine too, and will definitely be put to good use.

Thanks Santa, hope I was on the nice list this year haha


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*



RETSF said:


> Anything with long filler tobacco and wrapped up in real tobacco leaf.....so I'm easy to please :ss


????
and this is why we are careful about the naming of the topics in the pipe forum. 
changed the name of the topic.



RETSF said:


> A new pipe stem for the mersham that I broke...:tu


maybe i need to add a link to the signup page?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 2007 SPS Wishlists*

On my list; 1)Escudo
2)an estate Comoy or GBD LB billiard(really any type of chubby billiard, smooth or blasted) like this http://www.thepiperack.com/images/pipes/english/gbd340.jpg
3)a duck or dog themed tamper(http://catniphill.com/shop/media/pt24a.jpg)
4)and if someone happens to have access to some Bufflehead samples. I know, I know, a leap but wth!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd love to get any of the following:

A jar of Halcyon II wax
a Pipe Reamer

Tobacco:
Any Vintage PCCA Blends that Bruce has mentioned recently
Any Christmas Cheer Blend 1-2 bowl Samples
Davidoff Flake Medallions
SG FVF
SG X Ltd. or XX rope
GL Pease - Oddesy

I haven't really enjoyed any aromatic's that I've tried, but if you think theres somehing I'd enjoy I would love to try anything new as pipe is pretty new to me. My favorite tobacco right now is Dunhill Nightcap, followed closely by SG Squadron Leader Thanks SPS!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you all askin about the PCCA blends, you should check out their page, they have some more coming out soon. :tu
http://www.pipeguy.net/Tobacco.htm

and i'm sure your SPS will thank you for the lists. they help.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

This is the hardest list to make, by far. I never know what to put on here, but here goes.

Cool little 2 or 3 pipe / tobacco travel case.

A & C Peterson: Escudo
Samuel Gawith: Perfection
McConnell: Scottish Cake
McClelland Tinned: Royal Cajun - any of the 3
Low Country Tobacco: Waccamaw
Bell's: Three Nuns
Momoyama

Any vintage tobacco that Santa might wish to part with.

Not really expecting a pipe, but you never know. Any estate pipe with a 1/4" bent egg, tomato, or brandy bowl would be cool.

Thanks in advance my Jolly Ol' St. Nick!!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not really all that big on collecting pipes, but I do love good baccy! I smoke way too fast to really enjoy Virginias so I mainly stick to good English/Blakan/Oriental blends. I heart Latakia. If you have an estate pipe laying around that you are thinking about giving away, I'd like it if it had a big bowl and was 1/4 bent (bulldog/apple/billiard/whatever). That's incredibly general, but should give you the idea that whatever I get from you will be an awesome gift!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm in the *UNDER $50* catagory ...

Just ideas here .. really, anything outside of a framed pic of Greg or a rubber :chk will be fine.  I'm just gunna ramble here, so use your own judgement, and if you find something that I haven't listed, then that's perfectly A-OK too.

I have no problem with pre-smoked / pre-owned / used pipes, as long as they can be cleaned up.

I can allways use soft cleaners.

I've never tried a meer....but don't like figurals.

I like slightly bent pipes.

I'm a bulldog nut, but like many others as well.

I still use a BIC lighter (heh)

I need a pipe cloth.

I like VA, VA/Per, English, Balkan, Scottish

One good tamper broke ... the other I lost ... so I am using a Cheq tool.

I like Roush. :r :r :r

Okay .... that's enough :BS to give someone some ideas.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Alright, here goes... I'm such a non-picky person that narrowing things is rough.

But for baccy I'd like to try...

A&C Peterson's Escudo
Any of the Frog Mortons
Esoterica Margate
Momoyama
Rattray's Marlin Flake or Old Gowrie
Any of the Christmas Cheer except 2006.

If you're looking at pipes or accessories...

A pipe and baccy pouch that'll help me carry a pipe in my saddlebags.
Or maybe a cheap or estate bulldog.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw the $12,000 Nordh Nautilus sold on ebay the other day. If you bought it and want to gift me, that'd be way nice. Otherwise, I am a man of simple tastes...

New or used - opened or sealed - 

Esoterica Stonehaven
Old Joe Krantz
Momo (a taste is enough)
Full Virginia Flake (or your idea of anything in that neighborhood)
Three Nuns, Scotland
A noseburner; a known reliable, stout, glove-compartment grade pipe
pungent oriental(s)
6" of rain for North Carolina
Straight cobs
Those little, metal single pipe holders
A cool reamer thingie for multiple pipe sizes
In any case, thanks in advance for sharing whatever you think best.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

My wish list:

Tobacco
Balkan Sasieni
G+H Ennerdale Flake
GL Pease Embarcadero
GL Pease Westminster
McClelland Frog Morton
Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme

Pipes
Bent bulldog or author shapes


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

McC Grand Orientals. 
GLPease English/Oriental.
Stick matches.
Sunshine Polishing Cloth.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ho-Ho-Ho!! Very nice, indeed!

It's getting close to that time, sign-ups are almost closed, make sure you have PM'd me your current mailing address, and get that wishlist finalized.*

p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry to join the party late. I'd like to throw my hat into the wish list...

In terms of tobacco I'm fairly easy to please in the world of non-aromatics... I've found favorites in the Va/VaPer/English/Balkan/Oriental genres. I would like to try some more Esoterica blends and anything that you might consider to be a 'must try' for any pipe smoker. I am somewhat inexperienced, but have had the opportunity to try some aged blends & appreciate the nuances of a full & balanced tobacco.

Since I'm joining the $50 & below bracket I would never expect an estate pipe, but if I was to wish for something it would be a bent (eg. bulldog/apple/brandy/egg/author) or a straight apple/pot/billiard... Uncle Paul seems like he was a swell guy, but a full bent isn't for me.

Thanks Santa, I've tried my best to be a good boy this year p


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Generally I like to be suprised. I am not much of an Aromatic fan. VA, Vaper, Balkens and orientals are all fine with me!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since i have the power to edit after 45 minutes, i'll abuse it and add as i go. :tg if anyone else wants to update their list, just let me know, or you can make another post, whichever is easier for you.
---

GLPease 2008 Calendar
pipe books
Wunup Baccyflap (good luck finding one - probably out of the under 50 price range anyway)
Mini discs - just a few (4-6)
Club Stogie khaki hat - gotta represent!
Club Stogie Hairy Arm covering - XL in Ash Grey.
Bruce mentioned a cloth that Larry Roush used to clean the silver on his pipes that is actually very good for cleaning the stems.
if you want to buy tobaccos - any straight VAs, any Va/Pers, but i have plenty already.

other stuff that i'll add later.

what i do not need: pipes, english/balkan/oriental and aromatic blends.

slightly updated mine.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I will appreciate anything I get ,but here are few thoughts:

McCranies Red Ribbon, Christmas Cheer (any year)

PCCA: Winter, Tudor Castle, Orient 996, Dulcet, Beacon, Aurora 
PCCA: (sold out) Syrian Star, Jubilee, Millenium

A black/brown pipe bag

Momoyama (maybe a few bowls worth)

Other tobaccos that I haven't tried: McClelland Grand Orientals Yenice Agonya, Peterson Irish Oak, SG Bracken Flake, Rattray’s Marlin Flake, Hal ‘O the Wynd


p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> ... Since I'm joining the $50 & below bracket I would never expect an estate pipe, but ...


I forgot to add that I have been eyeing this on Frenchy's site for a month or two now... It would look really cool on the wall next to my pipe stuff p


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

better add my list so I dont get a lump of coal in the mail.  im in the 50 +


Tobacco :

James J Fox - Bankers tobacco - (smokingpipes)

Christmas Cheer

mcranies red flake

Penzace 

wouldnt mind some blending tobaccos to fool around with. 

oh ya some of the new pcca tins would be great also 

no aromatics 

these are just ideas, whatever you send will be fine, im easy.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok first off no aromatics, just don't like them.

Samuel Gawith 
-Brown Rope No. 4
-Squadron Leader
-Bracken Flake
-Black XX Rope
McClelland Christmas Cheer
Tavern Tobacco 
-Laurel Flake
Any Vaper is really fine as well.
I could also use a good lighter.
Pipes-interested in the Canadian shape right now-maker doesn't matter-not a fan of meers though.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Dear Santa,

I hope you can find my house this year-it has a new roof so you might have trouble recognizing it from the air.

I have been extremely good this year so hereis my wish list:

Pipes

I need a bulldog desperately( thanks to Mister Moo)
I would like a meer with simple lines(not too ornate)

Baccy!
All baccy is good:tu

I would like to try:
PCCA Tudor Castle
MacBaren's Plumcake
Or anything not in my cellar(I hope to update it this week)


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Dear Santa,

I have been a very good boy. My sister will tell you differnt but don't listen, she's a girl. This is what I want for Christmas this year

A Small combination pipe pouch
A & C Petersen Escudo
Esoterica Penzance
McClelland Deep Hollow
A nice winter smoke, PCCA Winter sounds yummy, but I don't think it's a readily available blend. 
An inexpensive pipe stand. Something simple that could hold maybe 4-6 pipes.

I can't come up with any pipes I would want, it's more of just interesting accessories and tobaccos I'm looking for.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Santa,
I forgot to mention that I like a slightly bent or bent pipe-just in case you have any in your sack.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'm not really all that big on collecting pipes, but I do love good baccy! I smoke way too fast to really enjoy Virginias so I mainly stick to good English/Blakan/Oriental blends. I heart Latakia. If you have an estate pipe laying around that you are thinking about giving away, I'd like it if it had a big bowl and was 1/4 bent (bulldog/apple/billiard/whatever). That's incredibly general, but should give you the idea that whatever I get from you will be an awesome gift!


Forgot to mention... no aromatics, please :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

McC Grand Orientals 
GLPease English/Oriental blends
Stick matches
Sunshine Polishing Cloth

Adding a couple more ...

Bristle Cleaners
McRannies Red Ribbon


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Dear Santa,

Thanks you for being accessible and using technology as your ally. Here is a list of things that would be fun to receive.

GL Pease- Robusto
McConnells- Caribe Cigar Leaf
McClelland- Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokoum
Cornell & Diehl- Purple Cow
CAO- Tordenskjold Virginia Slices or one of their other non-aromatics.
These blends will not only be enjoyed in my pipe but will help me with my studies regarding the creation of my own blends from tobacco I have grown. :tu

Any pipes that you think I would like. I always appreciate creative design work.  As you know I've returned to pipes after 30 years or so I am starting over again.

Stocking stuffers such as pipe cleaners, fancy tampers, always put smile on my face.

As always, ultimately I will leave it up to you to enjoy yourself while gathering gifts, have fun and relax and put a bit of yourself into it... you can never get it wrong when your doing your job. 

Sincerely,

Richard


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I buy and smoke English/Balkan/Oriental blends almost exclusively, so I'd like to try some VAs or something else "different" that you think would knock my socks off.

I don't have much experience with the PCCA stuff, so that'd be cool, too.

I'm not a fan of aromatics and am pretty set on accessories.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Add number 2:

I have most pipe accessories that I need, but I can always use soft pipe cleaners.p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Santa! I updated my cellar. I needed to add all those great tins I got in the lottery last summer. Of course, you already know about this great bunch of gorillas on the pipe forum...


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Just wanted to do my wishlist as promised

Tobacco
Anything by Estorica would be nice I like Penzance
Escudo is one of my favorites as well.
Mclelland Orientals would be nice as well.


I would love to carve my own pipe, I am a big fan of bent pipes
A fancy pipe tool would be awesome, I have a a few standard ones, but flare is cool.

I'm also up to try almost anything and it would be much appreciated.

Thanks again Santa


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

any unique baccys
Bristol Cleaners
Xmas Cheer
Balkan Sabranie
Any other Balkan
Baccy with cigar leaf
Nice pipe tool/tamper
Savanelli Pipe


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Im in the under 50, but im just going to make a big list anyway.

Im fairly stocked on tobacco, but any good perique heavy vapers or a nice english/balkan/oriental, particularly gl pease blends other than odyssey.

a combo pipe pouch.

A cheap meerschaum. Any figural thing is cool, not huge on like dogs or something like that though. Bent would be preferred. Classic shapes are good too.

Any nice bent pete/sav/nording etc estate (I know some can be found less than 50). Im a big fan of bulldog shape.

Anything else that seems good. I wouldnt consider myself a beginner anymore, but im still far from an expert.

*FIRST POST MERGED WITH 2ND POST!!* by IHT

hopefully this doesnt mess anything up, but I just wanted to update to say that thanks to a couple of nice bombs (more detail later) I now have a ton of tobacco and a new Pete. I think the easiest thing to do would be make a new list. Deleting the old one might be easiest.

New list:

Combo pipe pouch
cheep meerschaum (any classic shape or figural - indians, pirates, whatever), preferably bent.
Any perique heavy vaper or good english/balkan/oriental blend.
Anything else that looks interesting.
Caffeine IV drip


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Dear Santa,

Of course it goes without saying that I have been nothing but good this year and am most deserving of your attention. Too much? Ya, I thought so.  

Pipes- Since I am in the $50 and below, I obviously am not expecting a pipe. That being said, if you have something in the elf shop that one of the elves have lit up estate is cool w/ me.

Accessories- I have been looking around for a pipe ashtray with a place to rest a pipe or two and a cork knocker. Perhaps a pipe rack or rest would be nice and pipe cleaners are always needed.

Tobaccos- The first ones are some I have tried and would like to have around for further enjoyment:

Mac Baren's HH Matured Virginia
Rattray's Hal 'O the Wynd
McCranies Red Ribbon
Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake

And here are a few from my to try list:

McCranies Red Flake
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Rattray's Marlin Flake
Mac Baren Vanilla Creme
Escudo
Low Country Waccamaw

I hope this helps make ordering the elves around and getting the ol sleigh packed a little easier. I can't wait until Christmas morning to see the wonderful pipe goodies that you pick for me.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

McC Grand Orientals 
GLPease English/Oriental blends
Stick matches
Sunshine Polishing Cloth

Adding a couple more ...

Bristle Cleaners
McRannies Red Ribbon

A few more ...

Some of the new PCCA tobacco
A 3-pipe stand 
Penzance
GLPease Odyssey


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> *if anyone else wants to update their list, just let me know, or you can make another post, whichever is easier for you.*
> ---
> 
> GLPease 2008 Calendar - tops my list, i need a calendar
> ...


updated in the quote.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*Updated in the qoute*


Sancho said:


> I'd love to get any of the following:
> 
> Accessories:
> A jar of Halcyon II wax
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

So how are things looking for our ship by the 20th goal? That's tomorrow and I would not want to see any sad little faces come Christmas Eve.

Happy Holidays,

Richard


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> So how are things looking for our ship by the 20th goal? That's tomorrow and I would not want to see any sad little faces come Christmas Eve.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> 
> Richard


*Right you are, my little Richard.

I will be checking my list to see who has shipped and who has not.*


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *Right you are, my little Richard.*
> 
> 
> *I will be checking my list to see who has shipped and who has not.*


That's just wrong Santa, no one should have to look at that. Well, unless they haven't sent their SPS package to their kid yet anyway. I hope we won't have any "Bad Santa's".


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *Right you are, my little Richard.
> 
> I will be checking my list to see who has shipped and who has not.*


"God gives us the ability, but rock 'n' roll was created by men." *LR*

"And I'd like to give my love to everybody, and let them know that the grass may look greener on the other side, but believe me, it's just as hard to cut." *LR*

Thanks *Secret Pipe Santa *for the validation. 

-Lil' Ricky


----------

